# 3/12/08 - Conservation Farm Family Award Nominations Sought



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Nominations are now being accepted for the 2008 Conservation Farm Family Awards. The awards program is coordinated by the ODNR Division of Soil & Water Conservation and co-sponsored by Ohio Farmer Magazine and the Ohio Farm Bureau Federation.

More...


----------

